# coyote calls



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have seen a few coyotes but its been by happenstance not by anything I did. What calls do you recommend. I don't have the pockets for a FoxPro. I'm talking about actual calls by mouth. I see coyotes but I can't call any in. I honestly don't know what I'm doing so some advice on call types in different areas would help.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Most closed reed calls will work well, but they may freeze in below freezing temps. Open reed calls work well. Tally-Ho, Critter Call and others are fairly inexpensive and work. Or....you can buy a custom call. The choice is yours.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Forget the factory calls and look at the custom calls. They are not that much more and sound a lot better. There are several call makers here in Utah. Weasel makes a great call. Another one I like is Carver Predator Calls.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

One of my best calls is to make a kissing sound on the back of my hand. Throw a few squeaky kisses out there and sit back and enjoy. Coyotes and fox have great hearing. In areas that I know hold coyotes and fox that is all I do sometimes. 

My best success has come with a factory made call of closed reed type. I've found "my" way of blowing it and can create some nice sounds. I get much more satisfaction out of calling by hand than with electronics. I like the feeling I get from knowing I made the sounds and not some electronic device, but that's just me. I'm more of a minimalist when it comes to calling.


----------

